# Easiest Linux distribution to boot into



## slim142 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi

So a friend of mine just had his HDD crash (windows 10, BCD is corrupted).

Fixing it is taking a little too long (bootrec and rebuilding the bcd are not cooperating) and we need access to the data asap.

I told him one option could be to use a Linux OS to boot into it (from a USB), grab his data out and format his PC afterwards.

My question is, which is the easiest Linux dist. that I can download (for free) that boots into an OS (with a GUI, mouse and keyboard support) so I can just browse through his HDD and move his files into a flash drive?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2015)

ubuntu

parted magic.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 25, 2015)

+1

Download Ubuntu ISO, download Rufus to make a bootable USB out of that ISO, boot and go.


----------



## slim142 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok downloading Ubuntu Desktop 14 right now.

Gonna use Universal USB Installer as it is the one they have instructions in their website. Any advantage/disadvantage over rufus?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 25, 2015)

Rufus is the fastest utility I've ever used to make a bootable USB with an ISO. Super simple to use, super small download size. Never used Universal USB installer... I have used other utilities, Easy2Boot, Windows 7 Image Downloader, Windows 10 Image Downloader, Linux tools in Ubuntu (been a looooong time tho) and a couple others I can't recall.

Creating a bootable USB from an ISO is easy with it, open rufus, select the USB you want to use, select your ISO, click start. Come back in 10 minutes and use it. 

https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Here's a 3 minute video of how easy it is, and the video includes downloading it: 








The method is pretty much the same for any ISO you'd slap on a USB stick with Rufus. You can change a few options as you can clearly see...which can be suitable to different bootable environments.


----------



## Schmuckley (Sep 25, 2015)

Lubuntu.

http://lubuntu.net/
Open File manager..you'll see his Windows drive...start browsing.

To put it on a usb use Xboot.
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/xboot-multiboot-iso-usb-creator/


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2015)

ubuntu/xubuntu boot straight from CD/USB and dont even require an install, so that's as easy as they come.


----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2015)

90% of Linux dists. are easy to boot/use these days


----------



## RCoon (Sep 25, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> parted magic



This. Includes various data recovery tools, as well as access to various partitions. PhotoRec can be used to recover anything and everything, not just photos.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2015)

Linux Mint has a live DVD has everything you need. Don't even need a hard drive


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 25, 2015)

Hirens boot  disk
Has mini XP live and a linux live edition program
+ lots of recovery Tools


----------

